# Uneven ceiling drywall issues....



## amadog (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm almost finished with a kitchen drywall project when a rather frustrating problem has surfaced...

In the drywall the I have installed, I'm seeing that there are two joists that are lower than all others and that are creating a rather long, wide, and somewhat deep valley between them across the entire kitchen ceiling surface. These joists have about 5 joists between them that are already somewhat level. I mean somewhat is a relative term here as the entire ceiling is not perfectly level to begin with.

I initially decided not to level the entire kitchen ceiling as the living room connects to it, and there is no barrier between both of these spaces in the ceiling, AND the ceiling in the living was already done, so it limited my options to leveling by finding the lowest point and sistering metal or wood studs from there. In other words, I thought I can get away with it, knowing there might be some waviness but I didn't expect this much. I thought that by putting the drywall over these joists, they would somewhat disappear with all the other drywall up, but that's not the case here, and the dips in theses joists are very visible now. Can anyone suggest some remedies. Since I have almost all of the drywall up, and I don't want to consider starting over again. Here are some of the ideas I came up with:

1) Just cut out the section of the drywall where these low lying joists are, shave the joists of some material using a power planer, and sister an additional piece for added support to counteract what I just shaved off. The disadvantage to this idea, is I will have two additional butt joints running down the entire length of the kitchen ceiling for each of the joists in question. 

2) Skim coat the entire ceiling, after I complete all the drywall. The disadvantage to this, is more about the unknown. I've never skim coated such a large surface. Kitchen ceiling is around 11 x 17. And in some areas the valley is around 3/4" of inch deep, quite noticeable. What type of material would I need to make sure these large valley areas are bonded well?

3) Level and Furr out the entire kitchen after I finish the drywall, and re-drywall with 3/8 inch. The drywall there now is 1/2". Disadvantage here is it would force me to furr out to the living as well and re-drywall in that area also.

Any additional ideas or suggestions would be highly appreciated?

Thanks,
Amado


----------



## sxotty (Mar 25, 2013)

amadogon49 said:


> I'm almost finished with a kitchen drywall project when a rather frustrating problem has surfaced...
> 
> In the drywall the I have installed, I'm seeing that there are two joists that are lower than all others and that are creating a rather long, wide, and somewhat deep valley between them across the entire kitchen ceiling surface. These joists have about 5 joists between them that are already somewhat level. I mean somewhat is a relative term here as the entire ceiling is not perfectly level to begin with.
> 
> ...


 Next time level the whole thing. It is fast and easy. I had a lot of wavy ceilings b/c my house was built long ago before joists were even the same size. What you can do if get a belt sander and take things down a bit or a plane, you could put a small slope in the ceiling that went to level with the living room as well. It is hard to say without seeing/being there, but you can fudge it often if it is totally flat across the kitchen. So although at a very slight angle it is consistent and flat. The waves are usually what is noticeable.


----------



## amadog (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, unfortunately the waves are too noticable here and the only thing it seems I can do is take section of the already installed drywall off, and sand/plane down the areas, then put the drywall up. The downside, are all the new butt joints I will have in the ceiling. But I plan to skim coat the entire ceiling to hopefully make them all dissapear.

Thanks,

Amado


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

3/4"
If you want it right then it's time for a do over.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Shim it not plain it! and like Joe said a whole redo! Plus use a level a cross the bottom Cords and shim accordingly. that should have been done before any sheet rock went up.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

A simple piece of brick string pulled tight would have told you how far off it was was.
If it has to meet another ceiling I try to work from there out.
3/8 is never used on a ceiling!


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

Trim Tex has a product that you may find useful it is called Shim on a Roll it comes in 2 sizes 1/16" thick and 1/8" thick it comes in 100" rolls and is perforated I think every 18" this stuff is great for leveling or evening out of wack framing. It really takes the ocean movement (wavy) out of a wall. And they sell for $10 a roll. http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Shims/Drywall-Shim-Roll.html


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Thank heaves for Trim tex!


----------

